# bathroom tv question



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

joepud321 said:


> Hello guys
> thinking about fitting a tv at the top of mi bath..i was wondering if anybody had done one and how they went about it..
> 
> The more i think about it, the less inthused i am.
> ...


get a part p qualified electrician and also a ip44 or greater rated lcd tv


----------



## joepud321 (Mar 9, 2009)

*cool*

nice idea sparki.....:thumbup: maybe i could just watch the football then!


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

I wouldnt do it, it is that simple.


----------



## Magic Electric (Nov 24, 2008)

I would not do it ether . think about it. tv has vents to keep it cook. steam going into the vents creating electrical problems. there is a reason why items have ip's on them and also why selv is used.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

suitable ip rated ones in hot tubs


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

I realize we speak the same language but I have no idea what a selv or an IP is. Is this a UK thing or am I just out of the loop on that.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Selv is an acronym http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extra_low_voltage

IP rating is protection rating http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code

hope this helps


----------

